# Is this big enough?



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

Ok, so I really want to get 2 gerbils but don't have unlimited space. I was wondering if anyone could recommend me the smallest yet humane cage or tell me if this one is ok?
Falco small pet cage


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

It is 75 x 45 x 62 cm. I wouldn't use this for a pair of gerbils myself as it is below the recommended minimum for hamsters and I would expect gerbils to need the same space as hamsters or more.


----------



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

anachronism said:


> It is 75 x 45 x 62 cm. I wouldn't use this for a pair of gerbils myself as it is below the recommended minimum for hamsters and I would expect gerbils to need the same space as hamsters or more.


I'm not sure though, as reviews said it was good for their gerbils. I also don't want to splurge too much on the cost and want a cheap and adequately sized cage


----------



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

Howabout the small pet terrarium kerry?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

A lot of people are unaware how much space these small animals really need though. For a pair of gerbils I would be wanting an at least three foot tank



GerbilsGecko said:


> Howabout the small pet terrarium kerry?


It has exactly the same floor space as the falco so still not big enough I'm afraid


----------



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

can you recommend an adequately sized one?


----------



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

do you think that the living world green eco habitat? It looks bigger


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

GerbilsGecko said:


> do you think that the living world green eco habitat? It looks bigger


Well the medium is nearly a metre long so should give loads of room  You could have a nice deep layer of substrate in there too.

Have you tried looking on your local preloved/gumtree for old fish tanks? Sometimes you can pick up old fish tanks very reasonably, especially if they aren't water tight anymore which won't matter for gerbils  Then you can build a lid out of wood and mesh.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Had a brainwave. Unsure how into DIY you are but this could be made suitable for gerbils


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/desks/table-tops-legs/linnmon-table-top-white-art-00251135/
Those are the sides but I have searched and cannot find the table top on ikea's website. But the video gives dimensions so you could get a piece of glass cut to size for you and I still reckon it would be cheaper than buying a cage


----------



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for the help, but i dont think id quite be able to do this. I'm really just looking for a plain glass 3ft tank now, but i cant seem to find one


----------



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

Been looking around, what do you think about the skyline 
small pet terrarium marakesh? ive heard they need to be 3ft and this looks like it is.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you checked ebay? they have some on there, collection only you may find a bargain though.

Looking at this it looks like it would be okay, better zoom pics here 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Skyline-2047-Marrakesh-Terrarium-Rodents/dp/B00IAHKL7M


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have the Falco and it is huge! (If you mean this: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/gerbils_cages/189556)

I housed two gerbils in there with no issue and the research I did all showed this to be fine for a pair.


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, a Falco is fine for two gerbils if you fill the bottom with bedding and have all the food, water and extras up top. Many people extend the shelves to make the top half more accessible, add ledges and bridges all over the place. This way you increase the surface area making the space inside 'bigger' for them and more interactive.

Gerbilariums like this are also good for helping tame new gerbils as they have the top access - although one with a side entrance would be better. Many gerbils don't like things coming in from above - so a giant hand could startle them until they get use to it.

My 3ft fish tank is only 90 x 30 x 40 - so much thinner and lower than the Falco - and the Falco has a much greater volume inside than my tank - and that is absolute volume as well as usable volume. The Green Eco Habitat has the greatest absolute volume of the three, but you would have to add some levels internally to get the usable surface area up. Only using the floor space in this one would be a waste of 'height'.

A second-hand tank would most likely be cheaper (or sometimes free) - but then you would most likely have to make a lid and topper for it anyway?

Good luck with your gerbils whatever enclosure you decide on...


----------

